# Malaga Airport



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

Arriving at Malaga Airport on Sunday for first time in 12 months. Is the airport still undergoing lost of construction work? We are collecting a hire car from a nearby depot (Niza Cars) and need to meet their courtesy bus at the airport. Last year we had to go to the very busy underpass, absolutely choked with vehicles, is this still the case?


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> Arriving at Malaga Airport on Sunday for first time in 12 months. Is the airport still undergoing lost of construction work? We are collecting a hire car from a nearby depot (Niza Cars) and need to meet their courtesy bus at the airport. Last year we had to go to the very busy underpass, absolutely choked with vehicles, is this still the case?


Hi Alan,

T3 is now finished more or less and thats where you come out now. There is more room there but expect it to still be pretty busy. Plus its a longer walk.

D


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

We landed yesterday, in one of 6 aircraft one after another, approx.? 800 passengers and only one officer checking passports, you can imagine the queues. 
Anyway, its nice to be back in Spain after a rainy and lukewarm UK. Regards Rob


----------



## Reliant Robin (Aug 25, 2010)

They are still picking up outside the old terminal 2 arrivals doors so on coming out of terminal 3 turn right and following the building round. You will love terminal 3.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Reliant Robin said:


> They are still picking up outside the old terminal 2 arrivals doors so on coming out of terminal 3 turn right and following the building round. You will love terminal 3.



Its a hell of a walk tho. They need to get a proper arrivals pick up area sorted - thats not just for taxis!!

Jo xxxx


----------

